# Dominant or Submissive



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

Now, I don't want to see any whining about this not being "PG-13", or being too "exclusive" or whatever. It's not necessarily sexual (although that is often related), and it is based on universal personality traits.

That said, what describes your personality in relation to your partners more? If you are dominant you tend to be the more physically aggressive one, and if you are submissive you tend to be the more physically passive one.


I tend to be more physically aggressive and active, so I guess that makes me the dom. (Remember, though, this DOES NOT directly correlate to being "top" or "bottom" in the sexual sense. I can be either of those.) ;3


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Now, I don't want to see any whining about this not being "PG-13"



Haha


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Hay this is just like that Bottom or Top sticky that was here a few weeks ago before it _mysteriously disappeared._

And yes this pretty much does correlate to that because I said so.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hay this is just like that Bottom or Top sticky that was here a few weeks ago before it _mysteriously disappeared._
> 
> And yes this pretty much does correlate to that because I said so.



Read the OP, dammit. :3


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Read the OP, dammit. :3


If you're physically aggressive in every other situation, it's very likely that the same applies in sex.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If you're physically aggressive in every other situation, it's very likely that the same applies in sex.



A dom can still receive and therefore be a "bottom". I could explain, but then LizardKing would complain about not being PG-13.


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2010)

I'm submissive all the time. It's easier than being really dominant during sex and easier than being aggressive around people. And it feels _right._


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

You had to make this a public poll? >.>


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> A dom can still receive and therefore be a "bottom". I could explain, but then LizardKing would complain about not being PG-13.


I can have sex with a woman but I'd still be gay. I just wouldn't enjoy it like I would with a guy. 

Same can be said for a dom being a bottom.


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You had to make this a public poll? >.>


You're on a furry forum. If you can post here and not be embarrassed, why would a poll like this embarrass you?


----------



## Irreverent (May 4, 2010)

Versatile. 

Don't even ask Harley....


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Do I even need to say?

IRL I'm really submissive too though
Maybe it's cuz I'm a guuuurl >.>


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do I even need to say?
> 
> IRL I'm really submissive too though



TAKE IT!!! >:O


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 4, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Versatile.
> 
> Don't even ask Harley....


Harley's his own damn category.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> A dom can still receive and therefore be a "bottom". I could explain, but then LizardKing would complain about not being PG-13.



[NSFW] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIj7PxmKeA4


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2010)

Submissive.  o/`  Mostly anyway.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You had to make this a public poll? >.>



Oh. Lol. Ownage. 


I picked "submissive" because as a *general* rule I'm not aggressive.


----------



## Tabasco (May 4, 2010)

I'm versatile and adapt to my partner, but still switch around a little  depending on mood and such. I can't do extremes on either end of the spectrum, though.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You had to make this a public poll? >.>



It isn't _necessarily_ sexual. *wink wink*



Ricky said:


> [NSFW] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIj7PxmKeA4



Why!?

I was actually thinking more along the lines of the cowboy position, but whatever works for you, Ricky.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> TAKE IT!!! >:O


??


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2010)

i...don't know. I'm very frisky when i wanna be but..i dunno >.<


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why!?
> 
> I was actually thinking more along the lines of the cowboy position, but whatever works for you, Ricky.



When you want to do something, you do it _right_.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 4, 2010)

I will pretend that this thread is not in any way an attempt to get information from me. ;P

I voted submissive. ;3


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> When you want to do something, you do it _right_.


Ricky's avatar + This quote = AUUUUUGGGGHHHHH MY BRAIN WHYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i...don't know. I'm very frisky when i wanna be but..i dunno >.<


Even when I'm frisky I can still be subby, cuz then it just turns into me wanting to cuddle :/


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Even when I'm frisky I can still be subby, cuz then it just turns into me wanting to cuddle :/



cuddling is awesome though...even though that's all I'm gonna get for a few years...


...I'm sad now...:cry:


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> cuddling is awesome though...even though that's all I'm gonna get for a few years...
> 
> 
> ...I'm sad now...:cry:


At least you're getting that, hun.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> cuddling is awesome though...even though that's all I'm gonna get for a few years...
> 
> 
> ...I'm sad now...:cry:


I feel I'll only be able to ever get to the cuddling stage or whatever
Even if I was "of age" I don't think I could ever ask for it :/


----------



## Xipoid (May 4, 2010)

I'm a pretty passive/submissive person in general if we're going to make that distinction. On a social level, I prefer to act indirectly to achieve my goals.


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> At least you're getting that, hun.



yeah true it's just my libido sometimes reaches very high levels...
inb4 OVER 9000!!!!

but when it's not overboard I do enjoy it ^_^



WillowWulf said:


> I feel I'll only be able to ever get to the cuddling stage or whatever
> Even if I was "of age" I don't think I could ever ask for it :/



savor it. Mind bugging for sex sometimes is annoying.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> savor it. Mind bugging for sex sometimes is annoying.


Savor what? The cuddling?


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 4, 2010)

im subby.
love when the girls on top.

but i do like to be dominant once in a while....
in a relationship, i would want the girl to be mostly dominant


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Savor what? The cuddling?



...I don't know...I'm tired...

ignore me


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

This is one poll that I don't feel comfortable voting in. :B


----------



## Fallenmink (May 4, 2010)

Meh. Submissive to a degree; it depends on the scenario and who I'm with or around.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> im subby.
> love when the girls on top.
> 
> but i do like to be dominant once in a while....
> in a relationship, i would want the girl to be mostly dominant



You actually made me realize that I'd be dommy with a guy but subby with a girl. 

Is that weird? I don't know what to call that. :3


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Why is there no extremely submissive option in this poll?


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This is one poll that I don't feel comfortable voting in. :B


 
What? He said it wasn't sexual >:V

I just put no preference (as everyone can see) because I have no experience to warrant an opinion... I mean because that's how I am irl.

Sometimes I'll take charge, and sometimes I don't give a flipping flying freaking fanciful fuck

Probably depends who I'm around, but usually the latter :\


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why is there no extremely submissive option in this poll?


If there was, Scotty would have clicked it by now.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If there was, Scotty would have clicked it by now.


I would have too though


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You actually made me realize that I'd be dommy with a guy but subby with a girl.
> 
> Is that weird? I don't know what to call that. :3



*lights pipe* 

Well, natural male instinct is to try to prove that you are the alpha male, and thus compete with other males. 

*puts away pipe* 

That is all.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why is there no extremely submissive option in this poll?


 

The poll should be:

Extremely Dominant
More Dominant
No Preference
More Submissive
Extremely Submissive
WillowWulf


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> The poll should be:
> 
> Extremely Dominant
> More Dominant
> ...


And what exactly does "WillowWulf" mean


----------



## sunandshadow (May 4, 2010)

WTH there's no neither choice? -_-  I'm neither, I  don't like dominating or submitting.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And what exactly does "WillowWulf" mean


 
So submissive that there is no other word in the English language that is able to fully describe it


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> So submissive that there is no other word in the English language that is able to fully describe it


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> The poll should be:
> 
> Extremely Dominant
> More Dominant
> ...


Wrong. It should be:

SirRob
Ludicrously Dominant
Extremely Dominant
More Dominant
No Preference
More Submissive
Extremely Submissive
WillowWulf


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> WTH there's no neither choice? -_-  I'm neither, I  don't like dominating or submitting.



That's called not having a preference. derp :3


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Submissive.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2010)

I am super aggressive you guys.  u_u;


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wrong. It should be:
> 
> SirRob
> Ludicrously Dominant
> ...


 
Lol I couldn't really think of anyone for the dominant end

EDIT: derp, you're SirRob, didn't notice at first



WillowWulf said:


>


 
 I was just going along with what you were saying


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I was just going along with what you were saying


Am I that submissive?


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> EDIT: derp, you're SirRob, didn't notice at first


It's okay, that shouldn't change anything.


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Am I that submissive?


*pets* Your only as submissive as you appear in your mind.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

What's the point of this poll? D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What's the point of this poll? D:



What is the point of life?


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What's the point of this poll? D:


OP plans to rape all the submissive ones.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Am I that submissive?


 
No... I was just trying to make a joke wahhhhhhhhhhhhh



SirRob said:


> OP plans to rape all the submissive ones.


 
so _that's_ why it's public


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> OP plans to rape all the submissive ones.


I believe you.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> No... I was just trying to make a joke wahhhhhhhhhhhhh


Well..it's true though


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

Oh wow Mostly subs xD 

Dom personally.


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

*conveniently drops handkerchief on the floor* Oooohh nooooo. I seemed to have dropped my hanky. *Bends over* Oh dear I sure hope no one MOLESTERS me while I am like thiiiis.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well..it's true though


 
I bet you could be more submissive if you put your mind to it, come over here and try it out 

I feel bad about writing that already.... oh well *post*


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

I kinda have a thing for bondage And I like to be the tied up. So I guess submissive.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

hahahaha, Oh you submissive sorts. Almost makes me want to go gay. _Almost._


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> I bet you could be more submissive if you put your mind to it, come over here and try it out
> 
> I feel bad about writing that already.... oh well *post*


*whimpers*


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh wow Mostly subs xD
> 
> Dom personally.


You can be my dom any day. â™¥


The Drunken Ace said:


> hahahaha, Oh you submissive sorts. Almost makes me want to go gay. _Almost._


:|  :cry:


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2010)

I think there are different degrees of being submissive and aggressive...


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> *conveniently drops handkerchief on the floor* Oooohh nooooo. I seemed to have dropped my hanky. *Bends over* Oh dear I sure hope no one MOLESTERS me while I am like thiiiis.


Well I could have helped you Mr


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahahaha, Oh you submissive sorts. Almost makes me want to go gay. _Almost._



You're missing out on the cute subbies, man. :3



SirRob said:


> OP plans to rape all the submissive ones.



Actually, a few of the subs in that list up there _are_ kinda fine, but I'm really only interested in one of them. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can be my dom any day. â™¥
> 
> :|  :cry:



Give it time maybe :V who knows what a year among sweaty men for training will do xD


Also: Wilow if you where older I'd totally be hitting on you you are adorable


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Oh you guys are poo. -3-

Noone pays attention to the neko kitty uke. *drowns in self pity*

Edit: never mind. XD


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Give it time maybe :V who knows what a year among sweaty men for training will do xD


Yay Ace's mind is breaking!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Actually, a few of the subs in that list up there _are_ kinda fine, but I'm really only interested in one of them. :3


Me???


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Also: Wilow if you where older I'd totally be hitting on you you are adorable


:3

I take this as a compliment


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well I could have helped you Mr



You can try, bby. ;]


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ??



joke cuz you said you were submissive


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahahaha, Oh you submissive sorts. Almost makes me want to go gay. _Almost._


What about me :>


Anyways, I am mostly passive, but I can be aggressive.
I can be as aggressive as I wish, and I like to be aggressive sometimes.
Need to switch things up.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Me???



You aren't even up there, man! :3


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> You can try, bby. ;]


..well you already picked up the handkerchief :/



OTaintedLoveO said:


> joke cuz you said you were submissive


oh >.>


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You aren't even up there, man! :3



What about me?



WillowWulf said:


> ..well you already picked up the handkerchief  :/


I can drop it again. Is that what you want from me? Does it please you for me to bend over for your pleasure? D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

This thread is full of lols


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> What about me?


What about you darlin'?


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2010)

Why do you make these public? That's kinda creepy.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I can drop it again. Is that what you want from me? Does it please you for me to bend over for your pleasure? D:


Uh..I guess?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do you make these public? That's kinda creepy.


Shut up, nothing is creepy. It's the interwebs.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> What about me?
> 
> 
> I can drop it again. Is that what you want from me? Does it please you for me to bend over for your pleasure? D:


aHEM!


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What about you darlin'?



...What were we talking about?



> aHEM!



OOOOHHHH SSSSHHIIIII-


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2010)

This thread is steadily getting creepier.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You aren't even up there, man! :3


Oh.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Actually, a few of the subs in that list up there _are_ kinda fine, but I'm really only interested in one of them. :3


rawr :3


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> This thread is steadily getting creepier.


It's a thread about submission/dominance

What did you expect?


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Shut up, nothing is creepy. It's the interwebs.


I'm sorry, don't hurt me ;~;


----------



## Xipoid (May 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> This thread is steadily getting creepier.




Exponential decay towards an asymptotic value of fucked up.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What about me :>


  15 oz of rum and I'd think of it maybe. 




WillowWulf said:


> :3
> 
> I take this as a compliment


It was meant to be


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wrong. It should be:
> 
> HAXX
> Extremely Dominant
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It was meant to be


yay!


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do you make these public? That's kinda creepy.


 
We already went over this, it's so OP knows who's gonna lie there and take it when he systematically rapes FAF


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> rawr :3



How did you know!? :3 Rawr


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> ...What were we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHH SSSSHHIIIII-


You're SO getting mounted later. It won't be pleasant. It won't be fun. For one of us.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> yay!


 Yay indeed.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yay indeed.


I wish I could find people here who would say that 
*huggles*


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Shut up, nothing is creepy. It's the interwebs.


 
Oh good, I was worried for a sec there.  I got the crazy notion that every one here is creepy as hell


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a thread about submission/dominance
> 
> What did you expect?



I didn't expect it to be this creepy. 

Page 1 - Discussion
Page 2 - Sly suggestions
Page 3 - Innuendos
Page 4 - Talk about getting mounted


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You're SO getting mounted later. It won't be pleasant. It won't be fun. For one of us.



Yay- I mean *cough* Oohhh noooeesss. *shocked face*


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> I didn't expect it to be this creepy.
> 
> Page 1 - Discussion
> Page 2 - Sly suggestions
> ...


Sounds about right


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Yay- I mean *cough* Oohhh noooeesss. *shocked face*


Hey, I meant it! Don't make me bring out the crowbar. Do you wanna remember this night at the rate we're going?


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Hey, I meant it! Don't make me bring out the crowbar. Do you wanna remember this night at the rate we're going?


Poor uke :/


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

I want someone to say Zseliq is creepy as hell. So I can put it in my signature.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fix'd.


I'm not submissive, I just want my partner enjoy himself.


Zseliq said:


> I want someone to say Zseliq is creepy as hell. So I can put it in my signature.


That would be cheating.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I want someone to say Zseliq is creepy as hell. So I can put it in my signature.


I'm not saying it so shut up.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm not submissive, I just want my partner enjoy himself.


haha whut?


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Hey, I meant it! Don't make me bring out the  crowbar. Do you wanna remember this night at the rate we're  going?



By crowbar did you mean huggies and kissies and lollie pops?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Poor uke :/


It's hard out here for a uke. Tryin' to make money for your seme.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How did you know!? :3 Rawr


hehehe, I wonder. ;P


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> By crowbar did you mean huggies and kissies and lollie pops?


Replace huggies, kissies, and lollipops with a few select words and yep. Exactly what I meant.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> By crowbar did you mean huggies and kissies and lollie pops?


Those are _my_ lollipops


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Replace huggies, kissies, and lollipops with a  few select words and yep. Exactly what I meant.


Like clowns, and chocolate, and Disney world?




WillowWulf said:


> Those are _my_ lollipops



Baby your lollipops are the best there are. ;]


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Like clowns, and chocolate, and Disney world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M GETTING VERY JEALOUS!


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Baby your lollipops are the best there are. ;]


I dunno whether to murr or not


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I dunno whether to murr or not


You better not. ;_;


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'M GETTING VERY JEALOUS!



Ohh baby you know I wont ever leave you. probably because you chained me to your side.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> ...What were we talking about?


Not too sure, but how doody?


Faris said:


> This thread is steadily getting creepier.


Yeah things happen. I still love that avatar...
I want to make a keaton fursona too! but wont...


Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry, don't hurt me ;~;


It's fine. I guess.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Ohh bay you know I wont ever leave you. probably because you chained me to your side.


Just to be safe...


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

I knew it would yet wierd up in here but not this wierd. 0_o


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Luca said:


> I knew it would yet wierd up in here but not this wierd. 0_o


I seriously just don't know what's going on 
*takes wrapper off of lollipop*


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Not too sure, but how doody?



I am fine. How are you today?



Mr. Crowley said:


> Just to be safe...



...I accidentally derailed this thread. ;_;


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Luca said:


> I knew it would yet wierd up in here but not this wierd. 0_o


It gets worse. â™¥


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I dunno whether to murr or not


 
When in doubt, let murr out.

Couldn't figure out a better ryhme :\


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> ...I accidentally derailed this thread. ;_;


It was destined for derailment *patpat, sucks on lollipop*


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> When in doubt, let murr out.
> 
> Couldn't figure out a better ryhme :\


muuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrr~<3


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2010)

This thread needs to be put down.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's called not having a preference. derp :3


No, it's totally different.  I have a _strong_ preference to avoid situations where others act either dominant or submissive toward me, or want me to act either dominant or submissive to them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Faris said:


> I didn't expect it to be this creepy.
> 
> Page 1 - Discussion
> Page 2 - Sly suggestions
> ...


Oh what where did this come from?
Yeah that's a good conversation right there.


Zseliq said:


> I am fine. How are you today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...I accidentally derailed this thread. ;_;


I think we all had a place in this.


garoose said:


> When in doubt, let murr out.
> 
> Couldn't figure out a better ryhme :\


Whaaa? Get over here.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Whaaa? Get over here.


 
....murrrr?


----------



## Melo (May 4, 2010)

This thread is the same thing as the bottom/top thread.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> This thread is the same thing as the bottom/top thread.


It was doomed from the start


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It was doomed from the start


 
That doesn't mean we can't get the most out of it while it's still alive


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread needs to be put down.


No I am still talking :<


garoose said:


> ....murrrr?


If you want it to be ;3


Midnight Panics said:


> This thread is the same thing as the bottom/top thread.


No, if I went and made a "seme/uke thread it would be the same.


----------



## Melo (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It was doomed from the start



Fuzzy Alien is full of shit or naive. Dominant? Yeah right.

We all know he lays there and takes it like the bitch he is.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Fuzzy Alien is full of shit or naive. Dominant? Yeah right.
> 
> We all know he lays there and takes it like the bitch he is.


But he's more dominant than me


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If you want it to be ;3


 
Fru Fru is confused!  Fru Fru hurt itself in it's confusion!


----------



## Zolen (May 4, 2010)

I have no idea what I am


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Fuzzy Alien is full of shit or naive. Dominant? Yeah right.
> 
> We all know he lays there and takes it like the bitch he is.


Maybe he is =O
Maybe he find fem guys.



garoose said:


> Fru Fru is confused!  Fru Fru hurt itself in it's  confusion!


Edie give Fru Fru a bitter berry! Fru Fru snaps out of it's confusion!


----------



## Ratte (May 4, 2010)

More dominant by far.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Fuzzy Alien is full of shit or naive. Dominant? Yeah right.
> 
> We all know he lays there and takes it like the bitch he is.


I presume you know from experience?


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> More dominant by far.


:3


----------



## Zontar (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Now, I don't want to see any whining about this not being "PG-13", or being too "exclusive" or whatever. It's not necessarily sexual (although that is often related), and it is based on universal personality traits.
> 
> That said, what describes your personality in relation to your partners more? If you are dominant you tend to be the more physically aggressive one, and if you are submissive you tend to be the more physically passive one.
> 
> ...



Well, it all depends on the setting. In real life, I like to take charge because I firmly believe that something's not done right if it's not done yourself. 

In the bedroom however, I love being submissive to whoever. I'm not much of a sexually dominating person. I love being submissive in sexual settings. But for everything else...complete opposite.


----------



## Melo (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I presume you know from experience?



Mmmmmmmmmmaybe.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wish I could find people here who would say that
> *huggles*


 Aws. Your a sweetie.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmaybe.


Oh murr.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Aws. Your a sweetie.


:3


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Edie give Fru Fru a bitter berry! Fru Fru snaps out of it's confusion!


 
What does that mean for me now?

oh and did you see me capitalize Fru Fru


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 4, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Fuzzy Alien is full of shit or naive. Dominant? Yeah right.
> 
> We all know he lays there and takes it like the bitch he is.



That sounds fun too, but I generally would be the instigator, I believe. :3


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

I feel it's a finding a good ratio of both that you and your partner agree on and then spontaneous switching of that role... lawl try it : )


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3


 And I am a Caring dom >:3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh wow Mostly subs xD
> 
> Dom personally.


LIES.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Believe it or not, Cyberdemons are very submissive.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..well you already picked up the handkerchief :/
> 
> 
> oh >.>


mwahahahaaaa >


naw, i'm just kidding *nuzzles* ^^


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> And I am a Caring dom >:3


At least you're not the scary kind of dom >.>
That keep their partner on a tight leash


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Believe it or not, Cyberdemons are very submissive.


Do you like the boy ones or the herm ones?


----------



## Ratte (May 4, 2010)

I'm the only biological female that's more dominant?  I feel left out.  ;w;


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> At least you're not the scary kind of dom >.>
> That keep their partner on a tight leash


 Bah I am the aloof "in charge when needed" type. Clinging and controlling hard is just weird.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 4, 2010)

Had a feeling you were the OP. I'm kinda getting people clocked again.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Bah I am the aloof "in charge when needed" type. Clinging and controlling hard is just weird.


Good


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Do you like the boy ones or the herm ones?



What? No! ...there are female Cyberdemons as well.

The boy of course!


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> At least you're not the scary kind of dom >.>
> That keep their partner on a tight leash



That's just weird.


----------



## Willow (May 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That's just weird.


But it happens all the time


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That's just weird.


You've probably done that, or have been subject to it. :roll:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good


 To be frank I despise possessive people.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> To be frank I despise possessive people.



Your name's Frank? :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Your name's Frank? :V



No, to despise people is to be Frank.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 4, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> To be frank I despise possessive people.


"Where are you going?"
"Out."
"With who."
"Some friends."
"YOU DON'T TELL ME ANYTHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING."
:V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien likes being the girl. So I guess that would make him submissive.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> "Where are you going?"
> "Out."
> "With who."
> "Some friends."
> ...


 
YOU NEVER CALL!! YOU NEVER WRITE!! YOU NEVER CALL SAYING YOU'RE GOING TO WRITE ABOUT CALLING!! AFTER ALL WE'VE DONE FOR YOU!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> YOU NEVER CALL!! YOU NEVER WRITE!! YOU NEVER CALL SAYING YOU'RE GOING TO WRITE ABOUT CALLING!! AFTER ALL WE'VE DONE FOR YOU!


YOU NEVER LET ME IN! WHY DO YOU HATE ME! T________T


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> "Where are you going?"
> "Out."
> "With who."
> "Some friends."
> ...


 Thats kinda terrible to have happen. But sounds more like a clinging Sub then a over-assertive dom.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuzzy Alien likes being the girl. So I guess that would make him submissive.



I love how some people in this thread think they know me better than me.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Thats kinda terrible to have happen. But sounds more like a clinging Sub then a over-assertive dom.


Fine then, get back in the kitchen, bitch. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Fine then, get back in the kitchen, bitch. :V



...^Except for this guy. I can be whatever he wants me to be. ;3


----------



## Melo (May 5, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Fine then, get back in the kitchen, bitch. :V



Holy shit, this.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Thats kinda terrible to have happen. But sounds more like a clinging Sub then a over-assertive dom.


Assertive dom is more like "I want to know who your with and where you are at all times, and if you're not back by this time *insert threat here*"


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> What does that mean for me now?
> 
> oh and did you see me capitalize Fru Fru


Yeah I did ^^
Not sure what it means for you.
You're not going to smack yourself now I guess.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Fine then, get back in the kitchen, bitch. :V


 Hah. Says the man in a dress.



WillowWulf said:


> Assertive dom is more like "I want to know who your with and where you are at all times, and if you're not back by this time *insert threat here*"


 Yeah... Not cool.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeah... Not cool.


Not at all

..I don't wanna be afraid of my partner


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ...^Except for this guy. I can be whatever he  wants me to be. ;3


I'll keep that on record. ;3


Midnight Panics said:


> Holy shit, this.


Oh, has someone's curiosity been piqued. ;P


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Assertive dom is more like "I want to know who your with and where you are at all times, and if you're not back by this time *insert threat here*"


Gurrrllll, that's abuse, not assertive.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Gurrrllll, that's abuse, not assertive.


I said scary dom at first, which I guess would be abusive


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Dominant. I can't believe I'm in the minority.

Oh wait, furries. Yes I can


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?


I honestly don't care, but what was that about me wearing a dress? :V


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?



I think a lot of them are but hate themselves for hoping.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I said scary dom at first, which I guess would be abusive


Yeah man.


Browder said:


> Dominant. I can't believe I'm in the minority.
> 
> Oh wait, furries. Yes I can


lol I am not a part of the Majority.


The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?


Eh? What kind of question is this?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think a lot of them are but hate themselves for hoping.


Ah. Fun.


----------



## Zolen (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?



no, but I wish this site was populated by more females.


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Eh? What kind of question is this?



An extremely arrogant, but admittedly justified one. Ace isn't that bad looking. He's just an ass.


----------



## Kanin (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?



I do, but mainly for everyone saying "I fucking knew it".

I think it would be entertaining.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?


Not hoping... I just find it funny when somebody who's identified as straight for so long suddenly realizes he's gay...

... I laughed at me anyways... >.>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?


You know what, it would be completely pointless for me to hope you were gay.
I wouldn't be able to catch you anyways, from a combination of distance, and me.
It would be fun though.


Browder said:


> An extremely arrogant, but admittedly justified one. Ace isn't that bad looking. He's just an ass.


I understand.


Lord Kanin said:


> I do, but mainly for everyone saying "I fucking knew it".
> 
> I think it would be entertaining.


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

I'm usually submissive, just don't piss me off too much.


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Okay... For the record how many of you are hoping I turn gay?


No one "hopes" you turn gay. They just think that you will if you haven't yet.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Not hoping... I just find it funny when somebody who's identified as straight for so long suddenly realizes he's gay...
> 
> ... I laughed at me anyways... >.>


I never thought I was straight, nor did anyone else.
Apparently I have always been pretty gay.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one "hopes" you turn gay. They just think that you will if you haven't yet.


Scotty does.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 5, 2010)

Mkay. -shrug-


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I never thought I was straight, nor did anyone else.
> Apparently I have always been pretty gay.



I have never understood people like you who just 'knew'. How can you feel gay at four?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Mkay. -shrug-


Hey, want to keep me company?
I could buy some rum ^^


----------



## Ames (May 5, 2010)

So... is this thread just a "lighter" version of the top or bottom thread?


----------



## Melo (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So... is this thread just a "lighter" version of the top or bottom thread?



Yes.


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So... is this thread just a "lighter" version of the top or bottom thread?



No. This is his response to people being pissy with his semantics. He got a lot of, "You can be a bottom and still be a Dom," and "Women can't participate in this thread."

So he made another one. Judge it as thou wilt.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> I have never understood people like you who just 'knew'. How can you feel gay at four?


I was gender confused at four to be honest, I so wanted to be a girl.
It would have been easier.


JamesB said:


> So... is this thread just a "lighter" version of the top or bottom thread?


It is a generalization of the Top/Bottom thread.


----------



## Seas (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If you are dominant you tend to be the more physically aggressive one, and if you are submissive you tend to be the more physically passive one.
> [...]this DOES NOT directly correlate to being "top" or "bottom" in the sexual sense.



I think you got the concepts wrong.
Dominant relates to being "on top" more than being "physically aggressive" (despite not directly being correlated).


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> If you are dominant you tend to be the more physically aggressive one, and if you are submissive you tend to be the more physically passive one.
> [...]this DOES NOT directly correlate to being "top" or "bottom" in the sexual sense. [...]
> 
> I think you got the concepts wrong.
> Dominant relates to being "on top" more than being "physically aggressive" (despite not directly being correlated).



Inb4 Fuzzy Raeg. He made this topic because people were complaining the opposite on his other thread.


----------



## Ilayas (May 5, 2010)

Zolen said:


> no, but I wish this site was populated by more females.



Why?  Have you ever been to forums were the majority of posters are female?  I have; it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Seas (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Inb4 Fuzzy Raeg. He made this topic because people were complaining the opposite on his other thread.



Someone tell me the reasoning behind that. 
I think what I wrote is more logical.


----------



## VengeanceZ (May 5, 2010)

_No major preference or distinction/Both

_I'm an equal and I guess taking turns is fair. Whatever I feel like at the time is what will happen. Let your mind flow.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

You people would probably get a laugh if you met my boyfriend and found out I was actually pretty subby some of the time.


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You people would probably get a laugh if you met my boyfriend and found out I was actually pretty subby some of the time.



Depends. Is he on steroids too?


----------



## AmberLi (May 5, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Why?  Have you ever been to forums were the majority of posters are female?  I have; it's not a pretty sight.



Depends on the forum and on the females... I find other girls easier to tolerate online than in RL.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You people would probably get a laugh if you met my boyfriend and found out I was actually pretty subby some of the time.





Browder said:


> Depends. Is he on steroids too?


*tilts head* *blinks* Whaaa?


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *tilts head* *blinks* Whaaa?



Scroll down some.


----------



## Zolen (May 5, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Why?  Have you ever been to forums were the majority of posters are female?  I have; it's not a pretty sight.


hmm, that might more depend on what the forum is about then what the majority gender is.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Depends. Is he on steroids too?



same height, about 40 lbs lighter


----------



## Browder (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> same height, about 40 lbs lighter



Based on weight and what little I know about your personality I conclude that you're boyfriend must be one mean sumbitch.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Scroll down some.


I now understand.


Zolen said:


> hmm, that might more depend on what the forum is about then what the majority gender is.


Maybe she meant in general =o


Ricky said:


> same height, about 40 lbs lighter


I wish I had a boyfriend.


----------



## Ireful (May 5, 2010)

It just depends in what situation I'm in. If I don't know what to do, I just become submissive and let others handle the situation, but when I have my mind made up or I know what to do to take control of the situation, I get dominate or aggressive since I know exactly what I want out of the situation.


----------



## -sushi- (May 5, 2010)

i prefer the submissive role with sex. one guy, however, requests i be dominant, that's kind of awkward >_>

in other situations, however, i am bossy and aggressive and enjoy telling people what to do. I'm pretty dominant in most aspects of my life aside from sex


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 5, 2010)

Either is fine for me tho i am a little more on the submissive side.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 5, 2010)

Dominant, now get in that chair *Holds up pliers*


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> but then LizardKing would complain about not being PG-13.



Hey

You're an idiot

* <--- My point











* <--- You


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2010)

This thread is in this gray area for me.

It's between, jumping in and being proud or whatever, or turning my chin up at it. : /


I do not know how to respond. ;~;


----------



## Jaxinc (May 5, 2010)

Submissive, all the same will only 'submit' to certain people. Will act passively towards others, and yes there is a difference.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

I do both, but when you submit to someone your officially their bitch.


----------



## Koray (May 5, 2010)

Both. Each one has its sweetness


----------



## Icen (May 5, 2010)

Mmm I love me a dominant man. ;d


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Based on weight and what little I know about your personality I conclude that you're boyfriend must be one mean sumbitch.



I'm a cat...  And he's Asian >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I do both, but when you submit to someone your officially their bitch.



Not necessarily, I'm say...80% sub, 20% dom, so I'll do a bit of manhandling when the time comes...hahah 'cums'.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Unless there's more "I don't know" coming, I suspect a lot of liars.


----------



## Seething (May 5, 2010)

I'm definitely more submissive, both in bed and in regular interactions. I'm not in an official relationship; I have a friend who I have sex with on an irregular basis, and that's the exent of it.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

what is this I don't even-


----------



## Hir (May 5, 2010)

Submissive. c:


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 5, 2010)

It's really depends on the person and situation. In my relationship I'm dominant in both ways. However with my friends I tend to take a more submissive role

I guess I go both ways


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

Very submissive.

It's probably my biggest flaw.

There. I answered 2 threads with one post. Conserving database spaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



oops, my key got stuck


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Unless there's more "I don't know" coming, I suspect a lot of liars.


I'm not a liar


----------



## ProtoSF (May 5, 2010)

I'm unsure.. but If I were to guess Both


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not a liar



Ok, I can believe you're submissive.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Ok, I can believe you're submissive.


I would be lying if I said I was super dominant


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Your all submission when I come.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your all submission when I come.


Everyone's a dom because I'm here, soo..they're dominant subs? lolwhut?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone's a dom because I'm here, soo..they're dominant subs? lolwhut?



Yes. They get all confident until I walk in...they know their places!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

No preference.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your all submission when I come.





WillowWulf said:


> Everyone's a dom because I'm here, soo..they're dominant subs? lolwhut?



No, you two just anihilate eachother. Like matter and antimatter.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> No, you two just anihilate eachother. Like matter and antimatter.


So we cancel each other out basically?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So we cancel each other out basically?



Which releases large amounts of yiffing energy! The most powerful kind in the universe!

*Flees!*


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Which releases large amounts of yiffing energy! The most powerful kind in the universe!
> 
> *Flees!*


I'll go hide then


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

Oh god, so many submissive :S

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU MEN
DON'T WANT TO BE MEN?

BE A MAN


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So we cancel each other out basically?



Yeah. 



HAXX said:


> Which releases large amounts of yiffing energy! The most powerful kind in the universe!
> 
> *Flees!*



You give yourself too much credit. Probably matter/antimatter was a bad example. More like putting a brick in an empty space in a brick wall. :V


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah.


So basically, we balance FA's sub/dom levels and keep it from falling apart?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> You give yourself too much credit. Probably matter/antimatter was a bad example. More like putting a brick in an empty space in a brick wall. :V



Confidence is a good thing.

At least I fit in the wall, fatty cake.




I am still having a piece of you. NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So basically, we balance FA's sub/dom levels and keep it from falling apart?



Meh, it doesn't really matter, all the foxsluts pretty much overweight the opposition.



HAXX said:


> At least I fit in the wall, fatty cake.



You need mortar for that :V


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Meh, it doesn't really matter, all the foxsluts pretty much overweight the opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> You need mortar for that :V


True, true

Can't we just use some of your cake frosting?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Meh, it doesn't really matter, all the foxsluts pretty much overweight the opposition.


Foxesn't AREN'T sluts. e.e


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Foxesn't AREN'T sluts. e.e




...every time a fox lies, it jizzes itself for being "clever."

Stop lying Taren. It's sick.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can't we just use some of your cake frosting?



Didn't parents read you stories when you were a kid? Someone bastard children will come and pig out on your walls. And when you'll try to eat them, they'll cook you.


----------



## Seething (May 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone's a dom because I'm here, soo..they're dominant subs? lolwhut?



There are dominant subs... In the gay community at least.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Seething said:


> There are dominant subs... In the gay community at least.



And I bathe in dry water.


----------



## Seething (May 5, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And I bathe in dry water.



I meant "sub" as in "bottom", genius.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2010)

Seething said:


> I meant "sub" as in "bottom", genius.



That's not what the poll is about, genius. I don't care which position you take dicks in.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (May 5, 2010)

Dom. Answering like the question does not involve sex, I don't like being told what to do and I don't get pushed around. I don't actually fight, but I will try to mentally hurt you (Punch holes in your logic).


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Dom. Answering like the question does not involve sex, I don't like being told what to do and I don't get pushed around. I don't actually fight, but I will try to mentally hurt you (Punch holes in your logic).



That sounds kinda scary 

I don't like it when people get all insightful on me.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That sounds kinda scary
> 
> I don't like it when people get all insightful on me.



it's not my easy using superior intelect to reduce your mind to that of a scared child, but it is fun...


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> _*it's not my easy*_ using superior _*intelect*_ to reduce your mind to that of a scared child, but it is fun...



I can tell you're good at this "intelect" thing :roll:


----------



## Zseliq (May 5, 2010)

Submissive.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (May 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I can tell you're good at this "intelect" thing :roll:



I'm half awake, go away.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

yeah im the dom-

...woah this thread is farrrrr derailed...


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Submissive.


I would have never guessed


----------



## Icarus (May 5, 2010)

Passive-aggressive dominant here.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...every time a fox lies, it jizzes itself for being "clever."
> 
> Stop lying Taren. It's sick.


You wish you could see me slammin' my salami.


----------



## Seething (May 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That's not what the poll is about, genius. I don't care which position you take dicks in.



Wow, it's so nice to see how welcoming the furry community is to new members.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

I'll be honest, I would be a dom unless there is a female involved xD
I like strong women but that doesn't mean they got to be fucking ripped beyond belief, that's just ugly :[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Man this is still going?

I am a mixture of both, I like to do what I want, but I will do what I am asked.
It's interesting, I like to be dominant sometimes, and submissive sometimes.
I am not very submissive though, I usually do whatever I want.


----------



## Thatch (May 6, 2010)

Seething said:


> Wow, it's so nice to see how welcoming the furry community is to new members.



Don't use that as an excuse, just because you're new doesn't give you previliges for smartassery. You have to earn those.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

I declare this a lolpoll. I'm surprised at how few subs there actually are.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

At least there are plenty of subbys to go around.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> At least there are plenty of subbys to go around.



You can see why I've stuck around so long.

I love this fandom <3


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> At least there are plenty of subbys to go around.



But do any of them do more than flop down and take it like a dead fish? :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But do any of them do more than flop down and take it like a dead fish? :V



I'd rather them do that than try and flop me down like a dead fish :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'd rather them do that than try and flop me down like a dead fish :V



Boo.

Might as well be fucking a pillow.

At least it doesn't cry after.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Boo.
> 
> Might as well be fucking a pillow.
> 
> At least it doesn't cry after.



KAY!

I heard otters squirm a bit.
:twisted:


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> KAY!
> 
> I heard otters squirm a bit.
> :twisted:



We squeal.

And then comes the smashing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> We squeal.
> 
> And then comes the smashing.



D: Smashing sandwich bread together? I love sandwiches!


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> D: Smashing sandwich bread together? I love sandwiches!



I made you a sandwich.

Then I remembered you're a puss and ate it myself.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I made you a sandwich.
> 
> Then I remembered you're a puss and ate it myself.



Not true! Make me another one you damn otter!


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Not true! Make me another one you damn otter!



*digs in the couch for the remote instead* o^o


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *digs in the couch for the remote instead* o^o



You defiant little otter. *Kicks TV in*
Make me a sandwich before I use you like a dead fish.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You defiant little otter. *Kicks TV in*
> Make me a sandwich before I use you like a dead fish.



You broke your own TV. ):

And we're out of mayo.


----------



## Thatch (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> before I use you like a dead fish.



Kinky. Didn't know you were into stuff like that.


----------



## Wreth (May 6, 2010)

Lol at the votes not being anonymous.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Kinky. Didn't know you were into stuff like that.



One time, in cooking class

Chef Jim said that anyone who kissed the fish would get extra credit

I kissed it

It was gross

No extra credit

I wasn't really expecting it though


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 6, 2010)

dominant when i need to be
and submissive when i need to be


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *You broke your own TV. ):
> *
> And we're out of mayo.



Now I really need a sandwich :[


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Now I really need a sandwich :[



The pants are off.

This is what I will do to you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtReSK_Inpg


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The pants are off.
> 
> This is what I will do to you:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtReSK_Inpg



At least you huggle with it after the excessive and violent jerk off.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> At least you huggle with it after the excessive and violent jerk off.



I was trying to get it to stop crying so it wold go make dinner.


----------



## Thatch (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I was trying to get it to stop crying so it wold go make dinner.



I think his wording was more accurate :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I think his wording was more accurate :V



You'll be next. >:V


----------



## Duality Jack (May 6, 2010)

Hey blue Who's for dinner now? Will I need a bigger oven?


----------



## Thatch (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You'll be next. >:V



To be jerked off then hugged? Sure :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> To be jerked off then hugged? Sure :V



Can't I nom? :[


----------



## Thatch (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can't I nom? :[



I don't think nomming would be especially pleasant :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't think nomming would be especially pleasant :V



Only a little!


----------



## Yaril47 (May 6, 2010)

It kind of depends on the situation, but when it comes to sex, it can go either way for a lot of people.


----------

